# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Судьба человека

## Asteriks

*Человек хозяин своей судьбы? Или его жизненный путь предначертан свыше? Верите в судьбу?*

----------


## vova230

Жизненный путь предначертан свыше, но вот в какие попороты сворачивать человек решает сам.

----------


## Asteriks

Это как-то мрачно и печально.

----------


## vova230

Отчего же мрачно?
 Такова жизнь.
Радоваться надо жизни.

----------


## Адмирал

может путь и предначертан - но корректируем его мы, каждую минутку

----------


## vova230

Так я про то и говорил
А весь путь прописан всего двумя датами и все.

----------


## Asteriks

Не хочется ощущать себя микробой в этом мире. Но если вдуматься, то наша судьба - это звено в цепочке других событий. Мы зависим от окружающего мира и очень часто не можем ничего изменить.

----------


## vova230

Вот есть такая легенда. Родился малыш, и в это время в дом пришел старый человек и увидел этого малыша. Ну и говорит родителям, когда будет свадьба этого малыша позовите меня, а то беда может случиться.
Прошли годы, свадьба скоро, ну и позвали этого деда. Дед приказал сделать крышку на колодец и сам стал у колодца выдавать воду.
Молодой несколько раз подходил к деду и просил самому позволить достать воду, но дед не дал. Тогда молодой обнял колодец и умер.
Оказывается он должен был погибнуть в день свадьбы в этом колодце, но спасти его не получилось, судьбу не изменили.

----------


## Asteriks

Печально. Адмирал скажет, что плохо старались судьбу обмануть.

----------


## Адмирал

> Печально. Адмирал скажет, что плохо старались судьбу обмануть.


конечно вы разве не смотрели "тариф новогодний" - если учесть множество последовательных событий то можно всё подкорректировать

----------


## Asteriks

Корректировкой , судя по аналогичным фильмам (Эффект бабочки) можно и навредить...

----------


## vova230

Я согласен с Адмиралом. 
В Магии есть такое понятие как распределенный вред. Если человеку грозит смерть, то можно перераспределить его судьбу так, что смерть будет заменена на множество мелких неприятностей. Таких как  тяжелая болезнь, потеря денег, автоавария, пожар, даже болезнь блиских людей или смерть любимого животного.

----------


## Адмирал

так я же и говорю - нужно просчитать множество последовательных совпадений а это не просто ват у них и не получилось ...

----------


## vova230

Судьба не калькулятор, всего не просчитаешь. Да и некоторые события происходят как наказание за прегрешения.

----------


## Banderlogen

Про случайности (или все же "случайности"  )
Хорхе Луис Борхес 
*Лотерея в Вавилоне*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Для каждого приходящего в мир у Бога есть вполне конкретный и определенный план для его жизни. Другое дело ,что Бог не может (а точнее,* не хочет*) заставлять человека поступать так или иначе в каждом конкретном случае. Господь желает, чтобы мы *знали и понимали* Его волю и повиновались ей не из страха или корысти, а из любви и понимания её благости для нас. Так же Он не стремится мелочно контролировать каждый наш шаг, но даёт *полную свободу*  в Себе Самом для сотворчества и самореализации.
К сожалению, многие из нас  не желают следовать своему предназначению и раз за разом упорно наступают на одни и те же "грабли". Что ж, таков *их* выбор...

----------


## vova230

> Для каждого приходящего в мир у Бога есть вполне конкретный и определенный план для его жизни. Другое дело ,что Бог не может (а точнее,* не хочет*) заставлять человека поступать так или иначе в каждом конкретном случае. Господь желает, чтобы мы *знали и понимали* Его волю и повиновались ей не из страха или корысти, а из любви и понимания её благости для нас. Так же Он не стремится мелочно контролировать каждый наш шаг, но даёт *полную свободу*  в Себе Самом для сотворчества и самореализации.
> К сожалению, многие из нас  не желают следовать своему предназначению и раз за разом упорно наступают на одни и те же "грабли". Что ж, таков *их* выбор...


Увы, мне Бог не сказал о моем предназаначении. Таким образом мне не ведомо, что от меня хотят и чего ждут. Так как можно меня винить в том, чего я не ведаю?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Увы, мне Бог не сказал о моем предназаначении.


 А ты спрашивал?

----------


## vova230

Спрашивал. И понял, что Богу плевать на каждого отдельного человечка, его масштаб державы, миры, но не слабый человек. Более того, человек сам подобен Богу и в состоянии сам решать свою судьбу. Бог дал все, что человеку необходимо, но отчего-то не научил этим пользоваться. Он просто запретил постигать неизвестное. А тех, кто все-же решил узнать Истину жестоко покарал отправив на верную смерть. Но к счастью это не случилось.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Видать не с тем ты беседовал... рогатый- он мастер на такие штучки- его лексика, его обороты...

----------


## vova230

Странно, статуя Моисея в Риме тоже с рогами и это никого не смущает.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Странно, статуя Моисея в Риме тоже с рогами и это никого не смущает.


Этот факт как-то оказал влияние на твою судьбу?:ad:

----------


## vova230

Никак. Я узнал про это только несколько дней назад.
А про судьбу задумывался давно и многое не ясно до сих пор. Надеюсь, что к старости достигну полного понимания.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне приснился сон, в котором один человек очень обо мне заботился. А я никак решение не могла принять, как поступить с собой. Это перед сном так размышляла, что делать, как быть. Утром решила, что сон в руку. Все дела в этот день у меня решились, практически все. Я столько за день успела сделать, что начинаю думать, что мной руководили положительные флюиды моего друга, данного мне свыше)) Судьба такая. Как бы.

----------


## Irina

Я в судьбу верю. Хозяйка ли я своей судьбы? Отчасти,как и любой другой человек.  Свыше даётся лишь основной путь со множеством дорог, а на какую из них время от времени свернуть выбираем уже мы сами.

----------


## Vanya

> Свыше даётся лишь основной путь...


Кем же он даётся, если не секрет?

----------


## Irina

> Кем же он даётся, если не секрет?


Не знаю, но думаю, что этот путь всё-таки где-то кем-то заложен.

----------


## Vanya

От начала до конца (жизни) ? Т.е. живёшь по кем-то написанному сценарию?

----------


## Banderlogen

Да какая разница вообще?

----------


## Irina

> Т.е. живёшь по кем-то написанному сценарию?


Основной сценарий прописан, а выбор куда ты повернешь - в хорошую сторону или в плохую остаётся за тобой.

----------


## Vanya

а такая, что может было бы интересно как-нить узнать, *кто* же и *что* там пишет)))

----------


## HARON

> Не знаю, но думаю, что этот путь всё-таки где-то кем-то заложен.


Нееее...Так не интересно! Кто может догадаться свыше что я сделаю в следующий момент если я сам даже не знаю?
Я до того непредсказуемый человек,что думаю всех ВСЕВЫШНИХ запутал бы!:3dflas:

----------


## Vanya

неее Харон... мы-то все зависим от одного дяди... он-то всё видит и знает)))

он всё знает, а мы - нет

----------


## HARON

Видал я этого дядю.....( по древнегреческой истории)
Ничего примечательного!

----------


## Asteriks

Иногда очень удобно всё свалить на судьбу, сесть, сложить ручки и ждать, когда за тебя кто-нибудь что-нибудь решит. Жизнь очень сложная штука. Нам хочется иногда видеть какие-то знаки судьбы, когда мы принимаем важные решения. 
Но что есть судьба? Может это изначально заложенной в нас природой генный код? Из-за которого выше головы не прыгнешь? И если в тебе есть задатки, то ты можешь их реализовать? Как впрочем и не реализовать. Тут от  многого зависит: где родился, какая семья, обстановка, общество. 
Всё же остаётся загадкой, почему человек рождается именно в это время и в этом месте...

----------


## Banderlogen

> почему человек рождается именно в это время и в этом месте...


потому что его родили именно в это время и в этом месте =)

----------


## Irina

*Интересная статья в тему : Что управляет судьбой человека?*






> Тигунцев Степан Георгиевич
> 
> Предлагаемая мною гипотеза не бесспорна, поэтому готов выслушать любые  
> критические замечания. Я не считаю себя большим специалистом в этой области и 
> не имею морального права заявлять, что предлагается теория, однако, все больше 
> убеждаюсь, что в ЭТОМ ЧТО-ТО ЕСТЬ. Буду очень рад, если что-нибудь из гипотезы 
> пригодится читателю в личной жизни. 
> 
> Работа посвящена общим аспектам взаимодействия живых существ во Вселенной и 
> ...

----------


## vova230

Вот вам еще немного о судьбе и не только.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

